# Chorizo and scallop tapas



## dragnlaw (Dec 15, 2013)

These cook up pretty fast, I make the wasabi yogurt the day before. I once had to sub mayo for the yogurt as my yogurt was 'taking a walk on the wild side'. Of course, the mayo did change the over all taste but was still very good. A friend preferred it with the mayo, but I prefer the yogurt version.

*Ingredients:*

1/4 cup plain Greek yogurt (60mL)
1 tsp wasabi (paste) (5mL)
Zest of 1/2 lemon and 1 tsp lemon juice (5mL)
1/4 tsp each of salt & pepper (1mL)
12 thin slices of chorizo dry sausage
1 Tbsp Light Olive Oil (15mL)
12 Wild Atlantic Sea Scallops, thawed
3 sprigs fresh Chives

*Directions;*

1. Thoroughly combine Greek yogurt, wasabi, lemon zest & juice in a bowl and refrigerate.
2. With paper towel, pat thawed scallops dry and remove the muscle from their sides. Season with salt & pepper, set aside.
3. With a skillet over medium heat, lightly brown the chorizo slices for 1 or 2 minutes. Set aside on paper towels.
4. Raise the heat to medium-high under the same skillet, heat the olive oil and brown the scallops 1 or 2 minutes per side, or 'til firm and opaque. Set aside.
5 Arrange chorizo on a serving platter. Top with a dab of wasabi yogurt, a scallop, a second dab of wasabi yogurt and garnish with fresh chives.

Enjoy!

 I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks interesting. Are the scallops dry packed? Is the chorizo Spanish and what is the diameter. Most of the dry chorizo I've seen is an inch or less, which would be entirely covered over by the scallop.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 15, 2013)

Think I got a little carried away with the chives....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like a nice appetizer.
I hope you get that pic thing figured out.

And you did.
Very nice.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 15, 2013)

You've brought up an interesting point. I can't remember where nor what brand of chorizo I got when I did these before. I just recently tried to buy some more and they were, as you've said, only about an inch. My scallops were sized 20 to 30 per pound. Not the giant U10 and not bay. I buy all 3 - giant if I'm doing them on the grill, bay for chowders and sauces, and 20/30 for most other recipes.

In the end I got the thinner chorizo and sliced it on the diagonal. But I will continue to try and find where I got the larger sausage.
I like to take pictures of most of my dishes, it helps remind what I'm trying to achieve. I guess I should take pictures of the packaging too!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

So I found them.  It is made here in Quebec.  I have no idea if it is exported or available outside of Quebec.

 They don't really say whether or not this particular seasoning is either Spanish or French. Only originally coming from Spain and adopted by the French.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

took a picture... hope it helps.  I see that the nbrs don't show well, but the sausage is about 8" long.  And I've been nibbling and my tongue is tingling!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2013)

*further*

Now that I think back...  the scallops I used were the biggies....   I sliced them in 1/2.  (side ways, that is)


----------

